# What size Masterbuilt Smoker?



## jeremyd (Oct 31, 2020)

There is a "30 I can get off of Facebook for $125. If doing each individual batches, any idea how many pounds of Sausage /Jerky/Snack sticks I could smoke at a time in that?


----------



## Braz (Oct 31, 2020)

Have no idea how many pounds you can get in it, but I have a 40" and I can't imagine I'd be happy with anything smaller.


----------



## PAS (Oct 31, 2020)

I have a 30" and wish I bought a 40 instead.  Not so much the size but the 40's have a higher wattage element that would recover faster after door is opened, and when first loaded and things like that!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 31, 2020)

Braz said:


> Have no idea how many pounds you can get in it, but I have a 40" and I can't imagine I'd be happy with anything smaller.



Me too.


----------



## oberst (Oct 31, 2020)

I have a 30 and can do a batch of 6.5 pound snack sticks with some room left. There are 4 racks, and I can get 3 mallards on a rack. I think  with bigger chubs, like summer sausage, you could do 10 pounds no problem. I have used mine for several years now and am satisfied with it. Most of my batches are 5 to 6 pounds. I definitely recommend an AMPS smoke generator though to have consistent steady smoke.  I’m smoking for myself and a few friends; if you are smoking for a bunch of folks then more room would be convenient.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 1, 2020)

I had a 40 when I was making sausage, and honestly I wish it was bigger.
So IMHO I would just get the 40 right off the bat.
Al


----------



## jeremyd (Nov 1, 2020)

decided to go with the 40


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2020)

I wish I would have asked that question more than 10 years ago when I bought my MES 30!!!
I didn't like cutting my Rib Racks down, or my Briskets, but most of all I hated it when I mixed a 10 pound batch of Unstuffed Beef Sticks, and I couldn't get them all in on my top 3 racks.
So less than a Year later I got my first MES 40!!

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 1, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I had a 40 when I was making sausage, and honestly I wish it was bigger.
> So IMHO I would just get the 40 right off the bat.
> Al


100% agree. Have a 40 and have had it filled many times.


----------

